# Did Dan Mullen Make Urban Meyer?



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2014)

I was thinking about this earlier and is it a coincidence that the Gators Flourished with Dan Mullen as the OC and then crashed when he left CUM to start his own gig at MSU? Now look at what he is doing at Miss State and doing it with far less talent across the board than many SEC schools and with what CUM has at OSU. Kinda the same deal when CGM left CGC at Auburn.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

No.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No.



Agree No.  Whatever you might think about Ohio State, their conference, etc., Meyer has done just fine without Mullen. I would think Meyer had a greater influence on Mullen's success than the other way around.  Plus, there was a guy named Tebow there with Mullen. Now Malzohn and Chessenip, I would agree with you.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 15, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Agree No.  Whatever you might think about Ohio State, their conference, etc., Meyer has done just fine without Mullen. I would think Meyer had a greater influence on Mullen's success than the other way around.  Plus, there was a guy named Tebow there with Mullen. Now Malzohn and Chessenip, I would agree with you.



I don't think it's a black & white answer. Mullen is obviously a very good coach. He's made State a legit program again from 2010 forward. He recruited Tebow remember. No coincidence as to why Prescott is so similar to Tebow. Some ppl are saying they think Prescott is better. His passing sure has improved.

It's pretty obvious that Mullen must be one of the best player developers to be where he is currently with State. It's really impressive. Take 2-3 star recruits and turn them into 1st round draft picks.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I don't think it's a black & white answer. Mullen is obviously a very good coach. He's made State a legit program again from 2010 forward. He recruited Tebow remember. No coincidence as to why Prescott is so similar to Tebow. Some ppl are saying they think Prescott is better. His passing sure has improved.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that Mullen must be one of the best player developers to be where he is currently with State. It's really impressive. Take 2-3 star recruits and turn them into 1st round draft picks.



Which 2~3 star recruits will be 1st round pics?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Which 2~3 star recruits will be 1st round pics?



Benardrick McKinney (middle linebacker) for starters was a 3 star recruit, he's a projected first round pick lauded by many as the best defensive player in the sec

Prescott was a 3 star recruit due in large part to a banner senior hs year, where do you think he'll be drafted?

Preston Smith was a 3 star recruit, there is talk of him being a 1st round pick, 3 time SEC defensive lineman of the week.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Claiming that DM was responsible for defensive players development would be like me telling you that Willie Martinez was responsible for AJ Green's development.

I guess Jim Donnan was a wizard at developing talent.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, I think Mullen is a very good coach and seems to be a good guy.  Another thing I like about him is he doesn't seem to take himself too seriously, as a lot of coaches in the SEC do.  Comes across in his interviews about upcoming games.  I was just answering the original post.  He did not make Urban Meyer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I was thinking about this earlier and is it a coincidence that the Gators Flourished with Dan Mullen as the OC and then crashed when he left CUM to start his own gig at MSU? Now look at what he is doing at Miss State and doing it with far less talent across the board than many SEC schools and with what CUM has at OSU. Kinda the same deal when CGM left CGC at Auburn.



I think your on to something. We may not know who Meyer is if not for Dan?

All I can tell you is he took the same team that went 6-7 and won 24 striaght games and was a 4th and 2 from #25 and playing in a nc game

He took BG to new highs, he won the MWC the only 2 years he was at Utah,took uf to new heights, yea, if not for mullen, hes probably bagging groceries in Ashtubula.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Claiming that DM was responsible for defensive players development would be like me telling you that Willie Martinez was responsible for AJ Green's development.
> 
> I guess Jim Donnan was a wizard at developing talent.



Mullen leads very extensive workouts. He radically changed the approach to coaching and training in Starkville particularly strength conditioning. the guy is a work horse.

You and many others were wrong about Miss. State being successful. Following suit you are wrong about Dan Mullen developing talent. Accept it.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 16, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I think your on to something. We may not know who Meyer is if not for Dan?
> 
> All I can tell you is he took the same team that went 6-7 and won 24 striaght games and was a 4th and 2 from #25 and playing in a nc game
> 
> He took BG to new highs, he won the MWC the only 2 years he was at Utah,took uf to new heights, yea, if not for mullen, hes probably bagging groceries in Ashtubula.



Yep.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

and back to the OP. I won't say Mullen made Meyer the way Malzahn appears to have made Chizik. Meyer is successful in his own right. I'm sure a Meyer team would be even better with a brilliant offensive mind like Mullen at coordinator.

couple of desperate Florida fan sites begging for Mullen to come back to Florida - I don't see it happening. The guy has more autonomy and better job security right now than any sitting sec head coach including Nick Saban. He has revived the state program to a grandeur not experienced since the Sherrill era if ever. He has state of the art new training facilities (no waterfalls but good equipment), a beautiful new stadium renovation (very nice). The University, the boosters, fans, and the state of Miss. have coalesced around him - he could probably be governor if he was so inclined. And lest we not forget, for all those speculating that Dan will jump ship for a bluechips job. The florida job has already become vacant while he was at state. Mullen was linked to every high profile coaching position in the last three years, post sandusky penn state, Miami, and even Michigan not long after Rich Rod was fired after state blew them out in the gator bowl in 2010. His name is now being tossed around in those same circles. Why would he leave State now when he's just beginning to see the fruits of his labor? Why leave now when it's just beginning to get good. Do you know how significant it is to beat three consecutive top ten teams and be ranked #1 in the country @ Miss. State. It's testament to what a great coach he is and how he's built a program. Mullen has a very, very good chance of running the table this year and competing for a national title. I'm not saying it's gonna happen but I think the only thing that can stop this team is themselves- those who know something about state football past and present know what I mean by that.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> = Why would he leave State now when he's just beginning to see the fruits of his labor? Why leave now when it's just beginning to get good. =



Because of human nature.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 16, 2014)

my daddy always said that the secret to success was to hire people who were smarter than you. didnt realize it was an actual secret.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> and back to the OP. I won't say Mullen made Meyer the way Malzahn appears to have made Chizik. Meyer is successful in his own right. I'm sure a Meyer team would be even better with a brilliant offensive mind like Mullen at coordinator.
> 
> couple of desperate Florida fan sites begging for Mullen to come back to Florida - I don't see it happening. The guy has more autonomy and better job security right now than any sitting sec head coach including Nick Saban. He has revived the state program to a grandeur not experienced since the Sherrill era if ever. He has state of the art new training facilities (no waterfalls but good equipment), a beautiful new stadium renovation (very nice). The University, the boosters, fans, and the state of Miss. have coalesced around him - he could probably be governor if he was so inclined. And lest we not forget, for all those speculating that Dan will jump ship for a bluechips job. The florida job has already become vacant while he was at state. Mullen was linked to every high profile coaching position in the last three years, post sandusky penn state, Miami, and even Michigan not long after Rich Rod was fired after state blew them out in the gator bowl in 2010. His name is now being tossed around in those same circles. Why would he leave State now when he's just beginning to see the fruits of his labor? Why leave now when it's just beginning to get good. Do you know how significant it is to beat three consecutive top ten teams and be ranked #1 in the country @ Miss. State. It's testament to what a great coach he is and how he's built a program. Mullen has a very, very good chance of running the table this year and competing for a national title. I'm not saying it's gonna happen but I think the only thing that can stop this team is themselves- those who know something about state football past and present know what I mean by that.



Why you say?

Money!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Why you say?
> 
> Money!!!



state is going to give him a handsome raise at year's end. the sec network is a mint ya know.

money, freedom, job security, no pressure. he likes starkville.

Dan Mullen for Governor of Mississippi


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

For top tier coaches, Miss St is a stepping stone to a better program.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> state is going to give him a handsome raise at year's end. the sec network is a mint ya know.
> 
> money, freedom, job security, no pressure. he likes starkville.
> 
> Dan Mullen for Governor of Mississippi



Yea but Prescott will be gone!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Mullen leads very extensive workouts. He radically changed the approach to coaching and training in Starkville particularly strength conditioning. the guy is a work horse.
> 
> You and many others were wrong about Miss. State being successful. Following suit you are wrong about Dan Mullen developing talent. Accept it.



Sorry bud, but leading extensive workouts isn't developing talent.  Just because you are willing to drink his bathwater because of 1/2 of one season, still doesn't make it true.

Let's see where you finish this year.  If MSU is in the top 5 and a major school comes knocking, DM will leave the program without any hesitation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> state is going to give him a handsome raise at year's end. the sec network is a mint ya know.
> 
> money, freedom, job security, no pressure. he likes starkville.
> 
> Dan Mullen for Governor of Mississippi



A handsome raise brings about many of the things you mentioned above, especially pressure and job security.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 16, 2014)

You might find this interesting ODR.
http://www.forwhomthecowbelltolls.c...ssissippi-state-bulldogs-michigan-florida-lsu


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> state is going to give him a handsome raise at year's end. the sec network is a mint ya know.
> 
> money, freedom, job security, no pressure. he likes starkville.
> 
> Dan Mullen for Governor of Mississippi



No one LIKES Starkville.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> No one LIKES Starkville.



Bingo


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok. Lets all put the jar down. Mullen is a good coach having a great season. He may end up being a great coach but as of now he is a music city bowl coach who is undefeated HALF way through a season.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Ok. Lets all put the jar down. Mullen is a good coach having a great season. He may end up being a great coach but as of now he is a music city bowl coach who is undefeated HALF way through a season.



Bingo! He is also a good man!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> No one LIKES Starkville.





rex upshaw said:


> Bingo





rex upshaw said:


> For top tier coaches, Miss St is a stepping stone to a better program.




This about sums it all up!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> This about sums it all up!



Nooooooo!!!!!  Miss State is a destination job.  When he has but a young'un,  Mullen used to sit up at night looking at his Encyclopedia Brittanica, dreaming ofone day moving the Starksville and leading his might Miss State Bulldogs on the field.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> For top tier coaches, Miss St is a stepping stone to a better program.



Miss. State is becoming a better program. I think that's what dogmatic thinkers like yourself have difficulty grasping. The status quo does not have to exist indefinitely.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yea but Prescott will be gone!!!



maybe, maybe not. it depends how high he is predicted to go in the draft. prescott won't be the last good qb mullen has. the backup they have now isn't bad. he has a lot of potential.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Miss. State is becoming a better program. I think that's what dogmatic thinkers like yourself have difficulty grasping. The status quo does not have to exist indefinitely.



Y'all had nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sorry bud, but leading extensive workouts isn't developing talent.  Just because you are willing to drink his bathwater because of 1/2 of one season, still doesn't make it true.
> 
> Let's see where you finish this year.  If MSU is in the top 5 and a major school comes knocking, DM will leave the program without any hesitation.



I say again Mullen has radically changed the culture in athletics in Starkville and gets more out of his players than most- Prescott is a sterling example of that improvement - his passing has improved dramatically while under Mullen's supervision. Reps, coach, teach, improve.


I look for you to to be wrong once again


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Y'all had nowhere to go but up.



wrong again, State was a decent middle of the road SEC west team previously. they could've flourished elsewhere, especially in the sec east.

you just really don't know diddley about miss. state football and would do better to opine about UGA athletics or something a little bit closer to home. You're talking smack about the number one team in the country that has laid the wood to three straight opponents. that's pretty foolish in and of itself. Think if Prescott hadn't have made a couple of bad passes against Auburn (which they were). It might've been 50-20  LOL


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Nooooooo!!!!!  Miss State is a destination job.  When he has but a young'un,  Mullen used to sit up at night looking at his Encyclopedia Brittanica, dreaming ofone day moving the Starksville and leading his might Miss State Bulldogs on the field.



if Mullen wins one there you gonna fall off that horse, hoss.

some of you can't fathom the satisfaction and challenge associated with building a good program in a place that has historically not been successful. There's nothing inherently flawed about Miss. State that prevents it from being competitive. There are many disadvantages. Obviously, hard work, development, and solidarity have paid off.

Keep talking smack about the #1 team in the country and their great coach. LOL


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> wrong again, State was a decent middle of the road SEC west team previously. they could've flourished elsewhere, especially in the sec east.
> 
> you just really don't know diddley about miss. state football and would do better to opine about UGA athletics or something a little bit closer to home. You're talking smack about the number one team in the country that has laid the wood to three straight opponents. that's pretty foolish in and of itself. Think if Prescott hadn't have made a couple of bad passes against Auburn (which they were). It might've been 50-20  LOL



If I'm not mistaken, MSU has the worst winning % out of all SEC teams.

Remember, we're at the halfway point.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> wrong again, State was a decent middle of the road SEC west team previously.



ODR - I get your enthusiasm and I would have it too but I am trying to find the middle of the pack that you speak of. I honestly can't find another team other than Vandy and UK that Miss St has regularly been better than in our lifetimes. That would make them historically about 10th which is bottom tier. Sorry man, just trying to be objective here. For arguments sake I'll put them even with Ole Miss.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> There's nothing inherently flawed about Miss. State that prevents it from being competitive.



“See, I never just did things just to do them. Come on, what am I gonna do? Just all of a sudden jump up and grind my feet on somebody’s couch like it’s something to do? Come on. I had a little more sense than that."








> There are many disadvantages.



Yeah, I remember grinding my feet on Eddie’s couch.”


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> ODR - I get your enthusiasm and I would have it too but I am trying to find the middle of the pack that you speak of. I honestly can't find another team other than Vandy and UK that Miss St has regularly been better than in our lifetimes. That would make them historically about 10th which is bottom tier. Sorry man, just trying to be objective here. For arguments sake I'll put them even with Ole Miss.



State isn't Vanderbilt. Did they ever play in the title game? Did they amass those top 15 rankings? 

You guys are hating. Keep it up. 

4 straight bowl games under Mullen, ranked 15 at the end of 2010

2010 Mississippi State 9–4 4–4 5th (West)  W Gator 17 15 
2011 Mississippi State 7–6 2–6 5th (West)  W Music City   
2012 Mississippi State 8–5 4–4 4th (West)  L Gator   
2013 Mississippi State 7–6 3–5 T–5th (West)  W Liberty 
Croom also had an 8-4 team



1998 sec west champs under Sherrill

1994 Mississippi State 8–4 5–3 2nd (West) L Peach 25 24
1998 Mississippi State 8–5 6–2 1st (West) L Cotton   
1999 Mississippi State 10–2 6–2 2nd (West) W Peach 12 13 
2000 Mississippi State 8–4 4–4 T–3rd (West) W Independence 22 24


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

ODR should go fishing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2014)

And the Gators are still the SCUM of the earth!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the Gators are still the SCUM of the earth!



And Tennessee sucketh.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

I am enjoying the success State is having. And if and when they lose I'll absorb it just like all the other fans.  Auburn and UGA fans have had it to do this year already. I have been following State since the Jackie Sherrill Era - before they went to Atl.  I've been following them a long time and obviously not because they were a perennial winner rather family ties and how I was raised. It's our time now. Having said that, I think many of you are way too critical of State and Mullen. While the season is still young they stand to be one of the most improved teams in the country and Mullen has a good set up there. If he continues to win there the money and recruits will follow. He has already had a lot of success developing lower star recruits and has some higher star recruits as well (Chris Jones).

BTW State has a big running back commitment in Milledgeville from Baldwin High School... I know that kid is excited seeing all this unfold.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I am enjoying the success State is having. And if and when they lose I'll absorb it just like all the other fans.  Auburn and UGA fans have had it to do this year already. I have been following State since the Jackie Sherrill Era - before they went to Atl.  I've been following them a long time and obviously not because they were a perennial winner rather family ties and how I was raised. It's our time now. Having said that, I think many of you are way too critical of State and Mullen. While the season is still young they stand to be one of the most improved teams in the country and Mullen has a good set up there. If he continues to win there the money and recruits will follow. He has already had a lot of success developing lower star recruits and has some higher star recruits as well (Chris Jones).
> 
> BTW State has a big running back commitment in Milledgeville from Baldwin High School... I know that kid is excited seeing all this unfold.




I'll tell you like I do Carolina fans.....

At the end of the day... You are still just Mississippi State.. 

Although you guys won an SEC championship back in 1941. That's better then Carolina can say..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm sure if he goes, he'll be sure to change his Sig line when needed, makes him feel important.



How do you like mine?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> How do you like mine?



Spot on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> How did he know I wasn't talking about the fish?



Bass are sexy too. Especially the big ones....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mullen will leave msu for the gator job.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Mullen will leave msu for the gator job.



This is what I figure.  He's hit the ceiling at MSU.  His stock will never be higher.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 16, 2014)

He will never win a national championship at M S at Florida he could . After this season he might fill the Ga. Opening .


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> He will never win a national championship at M S at Florida he could . After this season he might fill the Ga. Opening .



Is Richt getting fired?


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sooner or later , it happens to all of them .


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 16, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> You have got to be kidding



have you immigrated from freshwater fishing, I got a box full of reels that need repaired if you're bored.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> have you immigrated from freshwater fishing, I got a box full of reels that need repaired if you're bored.


 no thanks, congrats on being a PROFESSIONAL. I was getting worried you were never going to get out of the lower socio economic category. Sometimes it takes 35 or 40 years


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll tell you like I do Carolina fans.....
> 
> At the end of the day... You are still just Mississippi State..
> 
> Although you guys won an SEC championship back in 1941. That's better then Carolina can say..



best post of the thread.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## fish hawk (Oct 16, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


>



I was wondering where you had been
I thought maybe it was an invasion of army worms that had you busy.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan Mullen kissed Dak after the game.....Funny!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

If I have to pull this bus over again, there will be official PM's incoming. I'm not kidding.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 16, 2014)

Boy, the braves stink huh.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes they do


----------



## shane256 (Oct 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll tell you like I do Carolina fans.....
> 
> At the end of the day... You are still just Mississippi State..
> 
> Although you guys won an SEC championship back in 1941. That's better then Carolina can say..



Even more reason and justification to celebrate and be happy about it  

Water to someone in the desert, and all...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Dan Mullen kissed Dak after the game.....Funny!!!



I'd be careful around Mullen, he's wearing a pink hat while kissing another man.

Is he from San Fran?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 17, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd be careful around Mullen, he's wearing a pink hat while kissing another man.
> 
> Is he from San Fran?



Didn't he plant one on Tebow too, or was that Urban?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Didn't he plant one on Tebow too, or was that Urban?



There's no telling what happened with that bunch in Gainesville.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 17, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd be careful around Mullen, he's wearing a pink hat while kissing another man.
> 
> Is he from San Fran?



the pink hat is for Breast cancer awareness.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the pink hat is for Breast cancer awareness.



What was the kiss for though!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> What was the kiss for though!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Didn't he plant one on Tebow too, or was that Urban?



That might explain why Tebow wears a Pandora bracelet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the pink hat is for Breast cancer awareness.



I understand that.

Unlike some here I've been keeping up with football for quite a while.



It's still kind of funny to me that he's wearing pink while removing earwax from another man's ear.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd be careful around Mullen, he's wearing a pink hat while kissing another man.
> 
> Is he from San Fran?



He was born in Pennsylvania and played tight end at Ursinus.  (per Wikipedia).


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> What was the kiss for though!!!



Because one of the best qbs in the land won 
Him the biggest game of his career. Mullen teared
Up earlier on the sidelines


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Because one of the best qbs in the land won
> Him the biggest game of his career. Mullen teared
> Up earlier on the sidelines



Is that a matter of opinion, or do you have a link for this.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Is that a matter of opinion, or do you have a link for this.



Defeating #2 ranked team was the biggest game of
His head coaching career. Prescott is currently the
Heisman frontrunner.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 17, 2014)

ODR let the inferior complex go you're not going to convince them of anything...Haters gonna Hate..... and they'll never admit the center of the college football world moved out of Florida to the state of Mississippi. So sit back and enjoy being on top and let the members of the JV conferences make all the worthless points they want


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

Back to the topic at hand.....

Mullen most definitely helped make Meyer.  It's no coincidence that without Mullen and Strong that Meyer's little, black heart began to flutter.

Mullen has done a great job at Miss State, and he will soon get paid for that job.  The question is, who will pay him?  I'm sure Florida (among others) will be calling, and Miss State will be looking to extend his contract.  Either way, Mullen wins.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> ODR let the inferior complex go you're not going to convince them of anything...Haters gonna Hate..... and they'll never admit the center of the college football world moved out of Florida to the state of Mississippi. So sit back and enjoy being on top and let the members of the JV conferences make all the worthless points they want



In our "right now" society, Mississippi is the center of the college football world.

But to those that know, it takes more than two weeks to actually make that claim.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> ODR let the inferior complex go you're not going to convince them of anything...Haters gonna Hate..... and they'll never admit the center of the college football world moved out of Florida to the state of Mississippi. So sit back and enjoy being on top and let the members of the JV conferences make all the worthless points they want



I haven't given up hope yet that the state of Alabama and the state of Mississippi can break even at 2-2. Bama still has Miss. State at home and Auburn has Ole Miss at Oxford. 
It's a tall order, and both Ole Miss and Miss. State are clicking right now, but i'd love to turn the college football world on it's ear.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> In our "right now" society, Mississippi is the center of the college football world.
> 
> But to those that know, it takes more than two weeks to actually make that claim.



And more than one season with a thief,  liar, and accused rapist as your leader. Duplicate bama and auburn and the state of alabama. That's your center. Not that sickening abberation which is FSU. I hope the Irish have their way.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2014)

Where did ODR go?Maybe he went fishin and caught him a tasty bass?Or threw it back and named it Dan?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll just set this down right here.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...dorse-hiring-or-firing-coaches-180801767.html

I think Mullen hit this one out of the park. Must read article for any of you interested in the Mullen to Florida fiasco.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'll just set this down right here.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...dorse-hiring-or-firing-coaches-180801767.html
> 
> I think Mullen hit this one out of the park. Must read article for any of you interested in the Mullen to Florida fiasco.



When was the last article like this where the coach said "yeah, I'll test the waters after the season".

This is coachspeak 101.

And yes, he did hit it out of the park, he didn't show his hand mid-season.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'll just set this down right here.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...dorse-hiring-or-firing-coaches-180801767.html
> 
> I think Mullen hit this one out of the park. Must read article for any of you interested in the Mullen to Florida fiasco.



I didn't know Dan played baseball........That's a nasty curveball he just threw!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 18, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> When was the last article like this where the coach said "yeah, I'll test the waters after the season".
> 
> This is coachspeak 101.
> 
> And yes, he did hit it out of the park, he didn't show his hand mid-season.



you guys are just rabble rousers, the guy doesn't want to coach at florida. get it through your skull.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 18, 2014)

He tell you that?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> you guys are just rabble rousers, the guy doesn't want to coach at florida. get it through your skull.



Some of us work with at risk people and have reputations to protect. Please don't call us rabble rousers. We might have to consult an attorney and get litigious. We have careeres to protect.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Whats a rabble rouser.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Whats a rabble rouser.......



Anyone from Harris Co. Ga.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Anyone from Harris Co. Ga.



@matthew6 when I get up to go deerhunting in the morning i'll be sure to check your posts so I can see which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> @matthew6 when I get up to go deerhunting in the morning i'll be sure to check your posts so I can see which way the wind is blowing.



I get it that satire is not your forte. Good luck killing animals in the morning.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> @matthew6 when I get up to go deerhunting in the morning i'll be sure to check your posts so I can see which way the wind is blowing.



You should have went this afternoon....they movin.I got a 4 point and 2 spikes grazin in the back yard.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> You should have went this afternoon....they movin.I got a 4 point and 2 spikes grazin in the back yard.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



What
You want me to shoot my pets!!!
Anyways we under that crazy 4 points on one side rule.


----------

